# Oak Island



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Headed down to Oak Island to fish on Saturday. It is a Father's day trip, my daughter is taking me and I am taking my dad. I have not fished there in years and was just wondering where to catch some bait and should I surf fish or hit the pier. If I surf fish where should I park . Thanks


----------



## reellady (May 2, 2014)

Have fun with your daughter and dad, sounds like a great time together. Try fishing the piers, ie, Oak Island Pier or Ocean Crest Pier, parking is free, & you won't have to deal with dragging all your stuff in the sand. If nothing is biting in the surf at the piers, you can also fish medium & deep end of the piers. Since it's father's day weekend & most kids are out of school, it'll probably be crowded on the beaches, people swimming, walking, etc. I don't know where you can catch bait there on the island, but some piers allow you to cast net for bait in the surf, check rules on the piers about it. Or you can buy minnows at the tackle/bait shops. Buy some fresh/unfrozen local shrimp at seafood shops. If you can dig up some sand fleas in the suds, they're good live bait too. You can also cut up fish for bait. Buy package of artificial fish bites/fake bloodworms too. That should cover most all your bases for bottom fishing with bait. If you fish in the surf (not piers), you'll each need NC coastal licenses. Good luck & tight lines.


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

Last weekend the finger mullet were too small to catch with a net, but they are starting to catch shrimp in the creek. Try Barbie St, 40th St or 17th St. If you have a mud minnow trap, set it in the creek and you should get plenty.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

dbigsby, thanks for the tip on the finger mullet & the shrimp. I guess I will get some finger mullet out of the freezer that I caught last fall.


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

If you have a cast net and can near the mouth of lockwoods folly inlet there were catchable size (3-5 inch) glass minnows there a few weeks ago when I was down. Most of the smaller minnows slipped threw my mesh in my net, but had most luck around dusk when the minnows stomachs were filled with small shrimp and caused them to get stuck in my net. It was a few minnows per throw, but filled my bucket with enough to use in about 30 mins. I did not see any mullet in surf while I was there so this was my only option I had for live bait. To get to another location (in addition to those mention in post from dbigsby) to attempt to get live bait, Go down the island until you reach the last beach access road. Turn right and Go to where it ends on west beach drive. Take a right and drive almost to end of this road and there will be a road that slightly veers off to right named king Lynn drive. Drive this road until it dead ends at a small gravel parking lot. Right along the road/parking lot there Is a little finger of a water way off the main inlet/river. Throw your net where this little finger along the road meets the main river close as you can next to the reeds on the opposite bank. I agree with others in fresh local shrimp is better than the frozen stuff (tried both frozen raw shrimp from food lion and fresh shrimp from one of the seafood market there). Fresh local worked better. I had some blues take mullet chunks that I had frozen from last year. Fished the mouth of folly woods inlet and oak island pier. Both we equally productive for me. Hope they are biting for you when you are down there.
Tight lines.
SPIZZ


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

I was catching very big mullet at the end of Barbie street a few weeks back if u go an hour or so be for low tide the water was streaking every which way with fish feeding on thousands of tiny shrimp and a few larger ones I caught too. I had best luck with my 8' bait buster net but was catching some in My chead 5fter till I saw the water was pretty free of snags


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

I fished oak Tues.I fished Mud minnows at the the point and caught keeper flounder and blues at the point.Watch out for the sharks!!


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

I fished the inlet near the point yesterday with my wife, I caught a small black tip on a mud minnow using a bottom rig and fished a jig head with minnow for flounder with no luck....
She caught some small croaker and pin fish with live blood worms and salted shrimp, they didn't like the fish bites blood worm or shrimp flavors.... she caught a small bait size fish with wings, here's a pic and the small shark. I also went to South Port pier but the wind was blowing really hard and didn't stay long, no one fishing on the pier, hopefully better luck next time.


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

That fish with wings is called a sea robin. Pretty neat!


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

StriperSlayerG1 said:


> That fish with wings is called a sea robin. Pretty neat!


Thanks, it was small but it liked that blood worm....


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

I also fished the Southport pier.Fish at low tide.Go to the very end of the pier where the very large anchor thing is bolted to the pier.cast as far as you can at the buoy.I caught some very nice pigfish.Some double headers.I fished a double dropper rig with 30 pound Andy and light wire gold hooks baited with small strips of squid,with a 2 0z bank sinker.A lot of snags around that pier,gold Aberdeen hooks will just bend and you can get your rig back.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info golden creek, I should be going back next month..... :fishing:


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

We ended up at Holden Beach instead of Oak Island. We fished the same places we always fish when we are down and had a really great time. We started off with some plate sized skates, moved over some and started getting some small whiting, some black drum, a few blues & then some nice spots, the night ended when the small sand sharks moved in about dark and we caught them (2 at time) until we decided to drive the 3 hours back home. It was a long day but I really enjoyed fishing with my dad and my teen aged daughter. I figured at her age I will not get many more trips before boyfriend will be her only attention. She probably sent as many texts this trip as she fished.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Boomer glad to hear the fishin' was decent for you. Did you get down to the east end?


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes ,we were near the east end. Have you been fishing any?


----------

